

GoDaddy Super Bowl Nerd Kiss Ad Boosts Company To Biggest Sales Day Ever: Report - patman_h
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/05/go-daddy-super-bowl-nerd-kiss-ad-biggest-sales-day-ever_n_2623541.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003

======
evan_
I'm surprised they're not attributing it to their OTHER ad, which was easily
their least-stupid ad of all time and ACTUALLY EXPLAINS WHAT THEY DO.

